# Applet einbinden - was ist falsch?



## gote (10. Dez 2006)

Hallo, ich bin zu blöd um ein Applet einzubinden. In Eclipse geht alles wunderbar. Was ist falsch? Hier die Dateien.


----------



## André Uhres (10. Dez 2006)

Dein Code funktioniert bei mir, das Applet müsste lediglich etwas grösser sein:
<applet code="TutorialEditor.class" width="1200" height="500" archive="Editor.jar">


----------



## andre666 (13. Dez 2006)

Das kann an der Package-Deklaration in Eclipse liegen, versuch mal die Dateien in ein Default-Package zu legen oder so.


----------



## Scor (30. Jan 2007)

das problem habe ich auch,
es liegt auch vermutlich an der packagestruktur.
aber es muss doch einen anderen weg geben, als die ganzen packages zu zerpfluecken.
gerade mein programm ist mittlerweile schon sehr komplex.

gruss,
-scor-


----------

